# Carolines' guinea pigs.



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is a link to my guinea pig page.  *Guinea Pigs* I used to breed and show them but now I just keep them as pets. The two boars live seperately but I am getting them a baby boar each this Saturday to keep them company.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww you have some beautiful piggies. I wish I could get a baby boar to keep my Ginger happy but I'd be terrified that he would hurt it or something.

Just wondered, have you ever had any guinea pigs that go off their back legs?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww, i want them all


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Just wondered, have you ever had any guinea pigs that go off their back legs?


No I haven't but there is a hereditary condition in satin coated ones that can cause them to get osteodystrophy which can cause them to 'bunny hop' and lose conditon then die early. I have never bred satins, only Teddies so no experience of that I'm afraid. Satins have an extremely shiney coat.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I've got one who is nearly 6 years old and since about 18 months ago he's lost the use of his legs about 5 times but fortunately after a few weeks he gets them back again but it's strange why they suddenly go. The vet wanted to put him to sleep when they first went but I'm glad I didn't because he doesn't seem in any pain at all and he always seems to get the use of them back again.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is him when his legs went a few weeks ago - sitting under his hammock.:laugh:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh bless his little face! He is cute! Could be just some sort of intermittent neurological problem he has sometimes? As long as he is happy and can be active then that's the main thing.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well when it first happened I read on the Peter Gurney site that it could be a lack of calcium so I started giving him Osteocare liquid like he recommended and within a week or so he started getting his legs back again but the Osteocare doesn't seem to work anymore and it just seems to be a matter of time. He has to have frequent baths though which he doesn't seem to mind as he's very tame. I've had him since he was born.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

They have the cutest lips! 

Aww I want mine so much!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

When are you getting them?

Bet you can't wait.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Paying the deposit tonight (fingers crossed!) then they are ready to leave their mummy on 10th!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww, can't wait to see them.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Wish I could have them tonight! 

I am too impatient, not even got a cage yet! :blushing:


----------

